# A Gaming LAPTOP  around  Rs.65,000



## soumik13101995 (Jul 6, 2014)

1) What is your budget?
*Around 60,000...i can extend it to 65,000 max*...

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
   Doesnt matter...a 15.6 inch will b heavier for sure...

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
     I'll be using it for *moderate gaming* (like NFS,FIFA,WATCH DOGS,tomb raider,farcry,assassins creed,GTA series,etc) as well as for *programming (i'm a Computer Science Engineering Student)*

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
 i want to go with* Lenovo or HP*....i'm avoiding *dell,asus for the ULV processors*..

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
*I want at-least a 4th gen i5(4200M) , still i7 4th gen(4702MQ/4700MQ) is preferred*
*Full HD preferable,bt i can sacrifice it as i cant expect everything in a 60k laptop*...
*8Gb ram,1TB HDD(5400rpm will do)....*
*A good graphics card(atleast 2GB Nvidia 740m/750m or better)*
*Touchscreen not required,JBl-beats audio are not really important..*

6) Anything else you would like to say?

*I've narrowed things down to these 3....*

1. *Lenovo IdeaPad Z510 (59-398016)      [ At local market its 57k only...impressive package,having everything  but low res. display ]*

2. *Lenovo Ideapad Y510P (59-389687)*  [ * So far my favourite,love everything..its FULL HD,JBL speakers,Nvidia     750 GDDR5 graphics,n the ULTRABAY....getting it for juz 55k...but its intel core i5,will it last 4years??*  ]

3. *Hp envy 15-j048tx/j111tx           [same specs as lenovo Z510,great looks,beats audio......getting it for 64k.....bt HP is known for heating issues n several others...will it serve my needs??]*

*My queries are..*
a) *is Lenovo ideapad Z510 worth buying ignoring the display?? and will it serve my needs ?? can it bear heavy usage??*

b)*the LENOVO IDEAPAD Y510P(i5 version) is my favorite so far.....i'm getting it for 55,000 rupees...bt will the intel i5 suit my needs and serve me for next 4years ?? will the i5 effect the performance?? is it future-proof?? or i should prefer the intel i7 (4700MQ/4702MQ) ??*

any advice or suggestion is welcome...please let me know if there are any issues with the above laptops...thanks in advance...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2014)

+1 to y510p.


----------



## seamon (Jul 7, 2014)

Y510p all the way. Try to fit in core i7 version somehow.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 7, 2014)

Y510p eyes closed.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2014)

+1 to Y510p


----------



## paw1 (Jul 7, 2014)

The i7 is a significant bit faster than the i5 (Almost 2x more - at least for multithreaded operations). I do not know if the i5 would bottleneck the GPU or not (why isn't there any tool to check this yet?), but that will only matter while gaming. Other operations would benefit from the i7.

Check this :

Comparison


----------



## soumik13101995 (Jul 7, 2014)

well as i was searching i came across a post saying...
*"at 1366x768 pixels on a 15.1 inch screen, which means your games will get more of a boost thanks to the lower resolution. This also means you can crank up the graphics settings to High or Ultra in some games. "*

*that means the Nvidia 750M 2GB can't handle 1080p display that well?? so if i get y510p,i have to play games at low/medium?? but with a 768p i can play games at high/ultra settings??*

- - - Updated - - -

i think the price of the y510p i7 version is above 72k in local stores....because online pricing shows above 70k..i dont want to buy it online,so its well above my budget.....do u have any idea about the price at local market??


----------



## seamon (Jul 7, 2014)

soumik13101995 said:


> well as i was searching i came across a post saying...
> *"at 1366x768 pixels on a 15.1 inch screen, which means your games will get more of a boost thanks to the lower resolution. This also means you can crank up the graphics settings to High or Ultra in some games. "*
> 
> *that means the Nvidia 750M 2GB can't handle 1080p display that well?? so if i get y510p,i have to play games at low/medium?? but with a 768p i can play games at high/ultra settings??*
> ...



You can play games at 768p in a 1080p screen but you can't do that the opposite way(you can technically but that will strain your eyes to a great extent).


----------



## soumik13101995 (Jul 7, 2014)

thanks..n another thing..
with *moderate/high gaming, multimedia usage, college-needs* n all...will the *i5 y510p last 4years ?? *...(*actually its my 1st lappy,so I am worrying this much*)....or in this case *the i7-4702MQ(lenovo z510) will be more reliable*??


----------



## $hadow (Jul 7, 2014)

Getting a higher resolution screen is always a plus.


----------



## paw1 (Jul 7, 2014)

soumik13101995 said:


> thanks..n another thing..
> with *moderate/high gaming, multimedia usage, college-needs* n all...will the *i5 y510p last 4years ?? *...(*actually its my 1st lappy,so I am worrying this much*)....or in this case *the i7-4702MQ(lenovo z510) will be more reliable*??


If you'll be gaming for most of the time, you might as well go for z510. Even if you can play some games at mid settings on 1080p, you'll get much better fps at 720p.  For a 15 inch screen, and for gaming, I don't feel it is worth giving up i7 for a FHD screen.


----------



## soumik13101995 (Jul 7, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Getting a higher resolution screen is always a plus.


 
           is there any chance of bottleneck with the i5-4200M cpu with 750m GPU?? coz in games like *watch dogs*,the CPU requirement is much higher....


----------



## seamon (Jul 7, 2014)

soumik13101995 said:


> is there any chance of bottleneck with the i5-4200M cpu with 750m GPU?? coz in games like *watch dogs*,the CPU requirement is much higher....



core i5-4200M will bottleneck games like Crysis 3 and Watch_Dogs because these games like multiple threads. Regardless, GT 740m will bottleneck everything because all games like a powerful GPU.


----------



## soumik13101995 (Jul 7, 2014)

paw1 said:


> If you'll be gaming for most of the time, you might as well go for z510. Even if you can play some games at mid settings on 1080p, you'll get much better fps at 720p.  For a 15 inch screen, and for gaming, I don't feel it is worth giving up i7 for a FHD screen.



        i am *not avoiding the i7 for the FHD screen,screen doesnt matter*.....z510 i7 has got nvidia gt 740m....i am rather cautious about the GPU...* nvidia 740m 2gb* GPU *which is quite weak* than *Nvidia GDDR5 750m 2gb*....since *heavy gaming is my primary need,* so i think i5 4200m with 750m GPU will be better......though still in doubt about the bottleneck issue...


----------



## paw1 (Jul 7, 2014)

soumik13101995 said:


> i am *not avoiding the i7 for the FHD screen,screen doesnt matter*.....z510 i7 has got nvidia gt 740m....i am rather cautious about the GPU...* nvidia 740m 2gb* GPU *which is quite weak* than *Nvidia GDDR5 750m 2gb*....since *heavy gaming is my primary need,* so i think i5 4200m with 750m GPU will be better......though still in doubt about the bottleneck issue...



Ah! I had forgotten that z510 and y510p had different GPUs. From the benchmarks, it seems that 750M is much better than 740M.


----------



## seamon (Jul 7, 2014)

paw1 said:


> Ah! I had forgotten that z510 and y510p had different GPUs. From the benchmarks, it seems that 750M is much better than 740M.



Y510p has GT 755m which is slightly better than GT 750m.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 7, 2014)

soumik13101995 said:


> is there any chance of bottleneck with the i5-4200M cpu with 750m GPU?? coz in games like *watch dogs*,the CPU requirement is much higher....


It requires a much powerful GPU.


----------



## soumik13101995 (Jul 7, 2014)

OH great....*the y510p i5 has been out of stock permanently*...i have searched the local market today....now its out of stock in the official website too....so *lenovo z510 is the only way out*....thinking of increasing my budget to get the* lenovo y510p(intel core i7)*, too costly though.......any suggestion about any other model *(i7 only)* ??


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 7, 2014)

soumik13101995 said:


> okzzz den......finally decided....its *LENOVO IDEAPAD Y510p*......thanks a lot everyone......juz *a little doubt about the i5 processor n its future*....*hope the i5 lasts for next 4years atleast*...


You can change the processor later when you want...


----------



## sarthak96 (Jul 15, 2014)

So what did you get? I am in the same situation as you


----------



## soumik13101995 (Jul 15, 2014)

sarthak96 said:


> So what did you get? I am in the same situation as you



currently i am searching again....i searched almost all stores..*lenovo y510(i5) is no longer available and the y510p i7 is not in my budget*...the lenovo z510 is no more in stock in big stores,howevr they told it will be available in august....the lenovo store told the z510 will also be discontinued after a month or two.....*i liked the HP envy 15 j048tx/j111tx bt could to rely on HP laptops's performance*......*the dell inspiron 15 3537 (intel i7) has great GPU but they have ULV processors...i have no idea about gaming experience on ulv ones*...am totally confused...


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 15, 2014)

soumik13101995 said:


> currently i am searching again....i searched almost all stores..*lenovo y510(i5) is no longer available and the y510p i7 is not in my budget*...the lenovo z510 is no more in stock in big stores,howevr they told it will be available in august....the lenovo store told the z510 will also be discontinued after a month or two.....*i liked the HP envy 15 j048tx/j111tx bt could to rely on HP laptops's performance*......*the dell inspiron 15 3537 (intel i7) has great GPU but they have ULV processors...i have no idea about gaming experience on ulv ones*...am totally confused...


ULVs are not at all recommended for gaming.


----------



## soumik13101995 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> ULVs are not at all recommended for gaming.



the major stores are *almost forcing* customers to buy the  *dell inspiron 15 3537 (intel i7)* or *lenovo ideapad z50 (i7 version with 4GB nvidia GT840m)*....but both of them are * ULV chips *.......they are telling the * lenovo z50 can run any game bcoz of 4gb graphics*...


----------



## seamon (Jul 15, 2014)

soumik13101995 said:


> the major stores are *almost forcing* customers to buy the  *dell inspiron 15 3537 (intel i7)* or *lenovo ideapad z50 (i7 version with 4GB nvidia GT840m)*....but both of them are * ULV chips *.......they are telling the * lenovo z50 can run any game bcoz of 4gb graphics*...



Happens. The thing is if shopkeepers knew better, they wouldn't be spending their lives selling laptops.


----------



## sarthak96 (Jul 18, 2014)

soumik13101995 said:


> the major stores are *almost forcing* customers to buy the  *dell inspiron 15 3537 (intel i7)* or *lenovo ideapad z50 (i7 version with 4GB nvidia GT840m)*....but both of them are * ULV chips *.......they are telling the * lenovo z50 can run any game bcoz of 4gb graphics*...


Lol. Yeah I've observed that too. They classify gpus by vram. In fact majority of laptop buyers also classify gpus by vram. 4gb vram in Z50 is just a marketing stunt, like 2gb GT540m in DELL XPS used to be.


----------



## guruDEV (Jul 24, 2014)

Laptop buying is so frustrating. I sought out to buy a laptop one month ago and still haven't decided. Anyway, I am also going to join a college (like you sarthak, read your posts in another thread). I wanted to ask : which combo is better - i7+ Gt 740m+ HD screen or i5+ gt 755m + FHD screen? please reply ASAP. college starting next month.


----------

